# Down Goes Durant



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What a crappy way for Durant to exit... Just an awful awful game... I had them going to the final four... Stupid USC...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I wasnt high on Texas to win that many games in a row. Have to have a bad game sometime.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Great career wrapped into one year, i didnt think the longhorns would get too far, they just werent that great during the season, next one to go for me would be Ohio State, they look overrated to me and havent played anyone, except Florida who blew their doors off.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Coming to an NBA franchise near you...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hopefully it'll be a franchise very near me


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Nick Young draft stock rises again...

I still think Nick Young is this year's Caron Butler (vaulting up in the first round due to his performance).


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

rainman said:


> Great career wrapped into one year, i didnt think the longhorns would get too far, they just werent that great during the season, next one to go for me would be Ohio State, they look overrated to me and havent played anyone, except Florida who blew their doors off.


Ohio State is a differant type of team though. They won the Big Ten last season without Conley and Oden with a large amount of the guys still on the team. They have a lot more going for them then a team like texas ever did. Durant is a great player but Ohio State has loads more of talent.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I think OSU is better than people are giving them credit for. I think they'll beat Tenn. pretty convincingly and then play a very very close game against A&M. I think they're capable of beating A&M but I'll go w Acie Law over anyone in this tournament and I've been saying that for a while now. 

Also I think we're going to have some amazing match-ups in the elite 8. KU-UCLA would be a classic and UNC-G'town would be the most interesting match-up bc they play complete opposite styles. I think Fla. will be the first 1 to go down and get shocked by Butler, followed by Vegas upsetting the Ducks on an off-night. I like UCLA-UNLV and G'town-A&M as the final 4. Let's see if it happens.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis gets no respect, but they will beat Texas A&M.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gtown07 said:


> I think OSU is better than people are giving them credit for. I think they'll beat Tenn. pretty convincingly and then play a very very close game against A&M. I think they're capable of beating A&M but I'll go w Acie Law over anyone in this tournament and I've been saying that for a while now.
> 
> Also I think we're going to have some amazing match-ups in the elite 8. KU-UCLA would be a classic and UNC-G'town would be the most interesting match-up bc they play complete opposite styles. I think Fla. will be the first 1 to go down and get shocked by Butler, followed by Vegas upsetting the Ducks on an off-night. I like UCLA-UNLV and G'town-A&M as the final 4. Let's see if it happens.


It seems like you picked the best possible final four for Georgetown to win the title. I doubt that's the way it shakes out. 

Kansas is going to the Final Four, so is Florida and so is Ohio State. G'town-UNC is the toss-up.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

HKF said:


> It seems like you picked the best possible final four for Georgetown to win the title. I doubt that's the way it shakes out.
> 
> Kansas is going to the Final Four, so is Florida and so is Ohio State. G'town-UNC is the toss-up.



hahaha. I actually picked A&M to win the championship. If you watched G'town you'd know they'd have MUCH bigger problems against A&M than OSU. Who's guarding Law? No one. And they've got big athletic bodies to neutralize Roy and Jeff. Against OSU no one is covering Jeff Green and Oden-Roy would be interesting but I'd take Roy. Also that would be a serious coaching mismatch. 
A&M, on the other hand, is a GREAT team that i've been jocking all year. Whether you want to call me a homer or not is fine w me. Just know I'll be openly cheering for OSU if gtown is able to get by UNC. 

The way I see it is that the five best coaches left are Gillespie, Thompson III, Kruger, Donovan, and Howland. But I don't like Florida bc history is against them, they're not playing at the same level as last year (just read Donovan's comments), and they have a target on their backs. I also think Joakim is playing worse than last year and that is part of the reason that they're in trouble. I would love to play them though (although I'd obviously prefer UNLV). They shouldn't have beat the hoyas last year and this year i honestly think they're a bit weaker and we're much better. 

The teams that scare me are UNC, A&M, and KU in that order. And I think Howland (my favorite coach in the country) will knock off Self and his boys.

I also love how you have 3, maybe 4 one seeds. Way to go out on a limb w those.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Stop with the Acie Law trash. He sucked out loud against Louisville and if Sosa drove to the hoop instead of taking a retarded three pointer, he would be out of the Tournament already. He's not that good. Make a few cluth threes and all of a sudden he can't lose? Wake up man! He lost one or two of the games where he made clutch end game shots, and there weren't that many anyway.

Acie Law is good, but if you like Texas A&M this year it is either because the entire team and coach is underrated, or you are completely overrating Law.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> It seems like you picked the best possible final four for Georgetown to win the title. I doubt that's the way it shakes out.
> 
> Kansas is going to the Final Four, so is Florida and so is Ohio State. G'town-UNC is the toss-up.


none of those things are as sure as you make them seem. florida lucked out with maryland losing to butler(because maryland would have shown up to play florida and given them a game). but they still have to worry about oregon having a good shooting night and giving them a lot of trouble. they do look pretty good to make it through though. i don't see kansas getting past ucla. southern illinois should them some trouble too, but either way that should be two tough games and i don't see kansas making it through both. and then ohio state has a really dangerous game against tennessee, though if they get by them i don't see a&m or memphis really being able to matchup.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm sorry you feel that way about A&M. All I know is that they have an amazing leader in Law, 3 big, athletic bodies in KAva..., Jones, and Carter and the most underrated coach in the country. I love everything about this team. That's just how i feel. most people are going w all the ones and that's cool. Give me A&M and Georgetown though. They play smart basketball, have very talented players who only care about winning, and up and coming coaches. I'm telling you Howland, Kruger, Thompson III, and Gillespie. That's my prediction. If you don't like it you can give me **** when it doesnt happen. 

Nim, maybe you need to settle down. your team was overrated not Acie Law (26 points and unlike most players this weekend he iced the game w FT's). Acie Law isn't Alando Tucker, he's got the talent to lead his team to a title. Again that's my opinion. I'm sorry if you don't agree. I'll be back on Sunday either admitting I was wrong, or predicting a champion.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Law is the weak link of a defensive unit that has gotten progressively worse as the season has grown older - no doubt about this. 

But come on - Acie Law is probably more worthy of NPOY honors than anybody else at this point. His numbers are absolutely off the charts good, and he is much more than just a crunchtime specialist.

All this being said, the matchups work in Memphis' favor here - especially if Gillispie decides to let Calipari dictate tempo the way he let Pitino.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't understand why so many are underselling Kansas. I love the MVC, I graduated from Bradley, but SIU has no chance to win this game. Now if this game was played in St. Louis (which would have happened should they have been the Midwest region seed), I'd give SIU a fighting chance. Kansas is going to make the Final Four and to be honest, that's the only team that I am 100% certain would do it, due to their bracket. The other three teams have such hard times scoring the basketball I am trying to see how they are going to stop Rush, Chalmers, Wright, Arthur, Collins, Robinson and Kaun. I am just having a hard time seeing how the weapons of Kansas will be stopped before the Final Four.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Gtown07 said:


> I think OSU is better than people are giving them credit for. I think they'll beat Tenn. pretty convincingly and then play a very very close game against A&M. I think they're capable of beating A&M but I'll go w Acie Law over anyone in this tournament and I've been saying that for a while now.
> 
> Also I think we're going to have some amazing match-ups in the elite 8. KU-UCLA would be a classic and UNC-G'town would be the most interesting match-up bc they play complete opposite styles. I think Fla. will be the first 1 to go down and get shocked by Butler, followed by Vegas upsetting the Ducks on an off-night. I like UCLA-UNLV and G'town-A&M as the final 4. Let's see if it happens.


You honestly think Butler will beat Florida? Not that it couldn't conceivably happen, but that game is such a mismatch in favor of Florida, I don't see Butler having much of a chance. I think people are reading too much into the Purdue game, against a Boilermakers team that had played everyone close down the stretch, to be honest with you. Butler is even smaller than Purdue, and they don't have a post prescence like Landry on their team. Purdue was small, Butler's even smaller.

Sorry, don't see Butler having much of a chance. Clearly, they're a good team... you don't make it this far if you aren't, but this game is a huge mismatch in Florida's favor... a HUGE mismatch.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Stop with the Acie Law trash. He sucked out loud against Louisville and if Sosa drove to the hoop instead of taking a retarded three pointer, he would be out of the Tournament already. He's not that good. Make a few cluth threes and all of a sudden he can't lose? Wake up man! He lost one or two of the games where he made clutch end game shots, and there weren't that many anyway.
> 
> Acie Law is good, but if you like Texas A&M this year it is either because the entire team and coach is underrated, or you are completely overrating Law.


I'll take Acie over any player in college basketball.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gtown07 said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way about A&M. All I know is that they have an amazing leader in Law, 3 big, athletic bodies in KAva..., Jones, and Carter and the most underrated coach in the country. I love everything about this team. That's just how i feel. most people are going w all the ones and that's cool. Give me A&M and Georgetown though. They play smart basketball, have very talented player who only care about winning, and up and coming coaches. I'm telling you Howland, Kruger, Thompson III, and Gillespie. That's my prediction. If you don't like it you can give me **** when it doesnt happen.
> 
> Nim, maybe you need to settle down. your team was overrated not Acie Law (26 points and unlike most players this weekend he iced the game w FT's). Acie Law isn't Alando Tucker, he's got the talent to lead his team to a title. Again that's my opinion. I'm sorry if you don't agree. I'll be back on Sunday either admitting I was wrong, or predicting a champion.


Haha, dude's dissin Alando Tucker. According to this website Alando's the worst college basketball player in division one.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> I don't understand why so many are underselling Kansas. I love the MVC, I graduated from Bradley, but SIU has no chance to win this game. Now if this game was played in St. Louis (which would have happened should they have been the Midwest region seed), I'd give SIU a fighting chance. Kansas is going to make the Final Four and to be honest, that's the only team that I am 100% certain would do it, due to their bracket. The other three teams have such hard times scoring the basketball I am trying to see how they are going to stop Rush, Chalmers, Wright, Arthur, Collins, Robinson and Kaun. I am just having a hard time seeing how the weapons of Kansas will be stopped before the Final Four.


southern illinois shouldn't beat kansas, but it's not going to be any easy game for them. and if kansas has an off night, don't be surprised to see southern illinois win the game(siu is much better than oral roberts, depaul, and texas tech).

and i'm really not seeing why you give ucla no shot at kansas.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> You honestly think Butler will beat Florida? Not that it couldn't conceivably happen, but that game is such a mismatch in favor of Florida, I don't see Butler having much of a chance. I think people are reading too much into the Purdue game, against a Boilermakers team that had played everyone close down the stretch, to be honest with you. Butler is even smaller than Purdue, and they don't have a post prescence like Landry on their team. Purdue was small, Butler's even smaller.
> 
> Sorry, don't see Butler having much of a chance. Clearly, they're a good team... you don't make it this far if you aren't, but this game is a huge mismatch in Florida's favor... a HUGE mismatch.


That's what everyone said about Butler against Tennessee and Gonzaga in the preseason NIT. That's what everyone said about Butler against Old Dominion...that's what everyone said about Butler against Maryland. Dude, Butler's team defense is excellent, they all box out and they all contest each and every shot. Not to mention everyone of their players can shoot the three. If Butler is leading this game at halftime like Purdue led Florida at the half, Butler will win...that's a guarantee.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

what did he say about not playing hard?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know, I've watched SIU all year and Falker will be in foul trouble. With Shaw hobbling, the only way SIU keeps this game close is if Chris Lowery is the best coach in America (I don't think he is, but he is very good). I think SIU gets run out of the gym to be honest.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way about A&M. All I know is that they have an amazing leader in Law, 3 big, athletic bodies in KAva..., Jones, and Carter and the most underrated coach in the country. I love everything about this team. That's just how i feel. most people are going w all the ones and that's cool. Give me A&M and Georgetown though. They play smart basketball, have very talented player who only care about winning, and up and coming coaches. I'm telling you Howland, Kruger, Thompson III, and Gillespie. That's my prediction. If you don't like it you can give me **** when it doesnt happen.
> 
> Nim, maybe you need to settle down. your team was overrated not Acie Law (26 points and unlike most players this weekend he iced the game w FT's). Acie Law isn't Alando Tucker, he's got the talent to lead his team to a title. Again that's my opinion. I'm sorry if you don't agree. I'll be back on Sunday either admitting I was wrong, or predicting a champion.


I wasn't saying anything against A&M, I think they are a good team. The play great defense and have some very talented players. Acie Law is one of them. He is a very talented college player with an ugly shot. TAMU has played 5 games that were decided by 3 or fewer points this season, they lost the first four and beat Louisville because Sosa apparently forgot how much time was left in the game. But for whatever reason Law has this godlike clutch reputation despite the fact that he can't get his team to actually WIN those close games. Josh Carter is the best offensive player on that team.

To clarify I have nothing against Texas A&M this year, I think they're a good team and I was wrong not to pick them to go far, but I have a major issue with people hyping up Acie Law as something he's not. Acie Law will not be the reason TAMU does well, he won't even be in the top 5.

And the Alando Tucker shot was unnecessary, and also completely ridiculous since I've been Tucker's biggest critic on here for the past two years. I don't like him. My Wisconsin facebook says "I really hate Alando Tucker as a player" and has said that since before the Big Ten Tournament at least. I know he blows. I probably think he's worse than you do.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> I'll take Acie over any player in college basketball.


I'd take Oden, Durant and even the man on your avatar over Law.


----------

